# Trapping Cats



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Since buying my house in 2011, I have had nonstop problems with wild cats peeing or spraying all over my house,truck, grill, deck, porch etc. I have a live trap and plan on relocating some of them. Any advice on how to hide the live trap? Or am I overthinking this? I live in the country where a few farmers have barns full of cats. We also have an older gal a few doors down that has probably 30 to 50 cats around her yard at any one time. I know killing the cats is frowned upon. But my patience with this scenario has come to an end. Anybody ever deal with this type of cat infestation?


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

A dog is your best bet to keep them away. No need to hide the trap, cats will walk right in, unless you're trying to hide from neighbors. Believe it or not, getting your own cat will work also. They are territorial and won't allow other cats in their yard without a fight. That would cut down your issues quite a bit


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Do not relocate feral cats. Kill them. The are an invasive species and are known to be a top predator of many natural creatures. You can google many studies on how bad these cats are for the environment. You don't have to tell anyone you are killing them if you're worried about people frowning at you. 

An easy way to catch feral cats is a can of tuna with holes punctured in top. Throw it in the back of a live trap and you'll be good to go. If you're setting it in a fairly open area, hang a feather on a piece of fishing line near the trap entrance. This just helps get their attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hard to understand cat people and why they think cats can roam wherever they want .They are doing one of two things hunting or breeding .


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I had huge issues when I purchased my farm. Noticed a ton of cats the first year I bowhunted it. None of them were house cats. I watched them kill about everything they could get there paws on. Birds, baby turkeys, babby rabbits, anything. At first I was irritated when they kept getting caught in my 220 sets, until I noticed no more cats coming around!!!

Canned tuna works well. Cheapest you can find at the dollar store. Canned cat food is good too. I've never had much luck in the live traps with them. I have gotten them in blind sets, flat sets for ****, flat sets for canine. I don't recall ever getting one in a dog proof style **** trap but.. that might be your best bet. Eliminates the chance of catching non target animals.

No one has to know what you are doing although, if memory serves me, they are treated just like lose dogs by the animal control people. So, that said, if they are pets, people should keep them on a leash or in their yard.

I'm not a cat person! They don't bother me if someone else has them at their house, but when they come to mine, that bothers me.

The above is what I would say in a public style setting (much like this forum). Ask me the same question privatly and I might give a different response!!!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Since buying my house in 2011, I have had nonstop problems with wild cats peeing or spraying all over my house,truck, grill, deck, porch etc. I have a live trap and plan on relocating some of them. Any advice on how to hide the live trap? Or am I overthinking this? I live in the country where a few farmers have barns full of cats. We also have an older gal a few doors down that has probably 30 to 50 cats around her yard at any one time. I know killing the cats is frowned upon. But my patience with this scenario has come to an end. Anybody ever deal with this type of cat infestation?


Absolutely DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT relocate those feral cats!! They should NEVER leave your property!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

The problem with killing them is some granola cruncher is going to cause me massive issues. Too bad people cant tell the difference between people and animals.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Easy to say kill them. Read this. 

https://www.google.com/amp/www.mliv..._finds_out_shooting_a_stray.amp?client=safari


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Shoot, shovel, shut up. Sounds like op lives on an acreage, not middle of a city. I did read your article and understand what you're pointing out though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

What I got from the article is "use a bigger gun." Another part of the article argues the merit of the case altogether and the future of hunting... if a hunter accidentally gut shoots a whitetail and finds it the next morning still alive and finishes it off, is that cruel?

Might want to find out if the cats all belong to the lady nearby... I personally think having 50 cats is more cruel than killing a few, but still...

I've heard of putting a little fox or coyote urine around to keep them away but still... if they're feral cats, I don't think there's a lot you're going to do about this until the population is reduced.

Haven't found feral cats to be live trap shy so maybe you're overthinking it. But who knows, if they've had experience with a live trap before that could be a problem. Any kind of wet cat food or tuna or whatever will work. If you want to use any kind of lethal trap, check the trapping rules concerning size and placement on private land before using whatever you might have on hand. I would personally hate to kill someone's legitimate pet if it was an innocent mistake on the owners part.

My wife has 2 indoor cats that happen to live with me. Neighborhood cats have pissed on my house and he deck. Contacting the owner of one of the cats was pretty fruitless... "well he is friendly and just likes to wander". That's fine as long as it wanders on your own property and doesn't cause my wife's cats to start marking their own... If I got cat pee in my own house outside the litter box because they feel they need to mark their territory for the wandering cat...well, I don't think we would have a cat problem much longer... Nothing worse than cat pee.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

The spray smells terrible. Two neighbors have house cats that go out once in a while. All 3 are fixed. I doubt it's them. I live in an area where everyone has 2-10 acres. I couldn't set a lethal trap here in good conscience. All the neighbors dogs run loose too. I don't mind cleaning a extra pile once in a while, but the dogs don't piss on my porch. The last 2 nights my front porch got sprayed. Traps going out tonight. Which ever cat I catch will be assumed guilty and sentenced accordingly.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Easy to say kill them. Read this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mliv..._finds_out_shooting_a_stray.amp?client=safari


What is reported in that article should raise ANOTHER red flag for hunters, trappers. and _FARMERS_! The seriousness of the assault by animal rights cults on* any* consumptive use of animals can't be over-stated and it's not just about California or New York. This is about Michigan.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

DFJISH said:


> What is reported in that article should raise ANOTHER red flag for hunters, trappers. and _FARMERS_! The seriousness of the assault by animal rights cults on* any* consumptive use of animals can't be over-stated and it's not just about California or New York. This is about Michigan.


Agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Wallywarrior said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I don't! Our DNR literally asks for the killing of coyotes and **** almost year-round because of fawn predation(coyotes) but ooh-boy kill a feral cat that kills tons of small game due to their efficiency and inherent behavior but don't touch them or the anti's will get you! The guy in the video was just plain STUPID! Period! Lookout-Lookout, the old boogie-man (anti's) in the closet will get you/us. Use some commonsense for crying-out-loud and use SSS!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Seldom said:


> Well I don't! Our DNR litterally asks for the killing of coyotes and **** almost year-round because of fawn predation, but O'boy kill a feral cat that kills tons of small game due to their efficiency and inherent behavior but don't touch them or the anti's will get you! The guy in the video was just plain STUPID! Period! Lookout-Lookout, the old boogie-man (anti's) in the closet will get you/us. Use some commonsense for crying-out-loud and use SSS!


Hmm? I don't know if I am misreading or you are, but I think we share the same view. Only about four post back I suggested the SSS technique as well. I think I was agreeing to the fact that the assault on animal consumption is ever increasing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Wallywarrior said:


> Hmm? I don't know if I am misreading or you are, but I think we share the same view. Only about four post back I suggested the SSS technique as well. I think I was agreeing to the fact that the assault on animal consumption is ever increasing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well let me make it perfectly clear, SSS and use some commonsense!!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Seldom said:


> Well let me make it perfectly clear, SSS and use some commonsense!!


Agree... ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Nothing can be done if you catch one in a legally set conibear for nuisance **** and opossum . Just don't set them in your neighbors yard .Most trappers catch some at one time or another .


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

IMO you are overlooking this, a simple live trap with cat food (preferably wet/canned) will catch them, placed out in the open. I use cat food in my live sets for possums and raccoons and get neighbors cats quite often. Rarely will one get into the same trap twice though, they aren't stupid. 

Relocating them can pose tricky issues. I would contact animal rescue. They might be able to re-home them to farmers who need barn cats. I know my brother has gone through quite a few, they seem to disappear where he lives. 

Don't be letting them go anywhere near good grouse hunting habitat! 

Your neighbor with 30-40 cats in her yard, that can be solved by a simple call to the police.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in a country setting. Had a bad cat problem when I first moved here almost 2 years ago. Was a big move from Downriver so I have a camera in my backyard overlooking where I feed the deer. I couldn't believe the amount of different cats I got on my cam. 

At the time I was unaware both neighbors on both sides of me fed them and only thought the one did. I found a kitten meowing in my shed a few months after living here and I had my daughter when I found it. She took it to the one neighbor and they told her that they didn't want it and were trying to get rid of the cats they got. They live in a trailer and the cats live underneath. It ticked me off they didn't take it. If my daughter wouldn't of been here things would of went differently but we searched for a new home and finally after about 5 hours we found it one. Was pretty emotional for her as we left it in the shed hoping the mother would come back and get it as it was really cold out. So a few weeks later I go to get my Ice gear out and find out my 2 suits and my ice fishing coat was the birth spot or a bed. Lots of hair. Then I find 2 more dead kittens frozen solid. Glad my daughter wasn't here for that.

Anyway I hate cats. More then most. I quit dating the last 2 chicks I was dating because of their stupid cat. A few 12 gauge "warning shots" and they kinda stay away. Seems like whenever I had chance for a good shot on them I have my daughter. I could of got one yesterday but, that is the first 1 I have seen in a while and I gotta say I have no problem with mice. Such thing as to many but, also such thing as not enough.

Now that the other person posted it I'd really look into the "your own cat" thing. The people that live across the street from me have like a 30 acre farm. Junk everywhere and out buildings that easily can be accessed by cats and I have never seen another cat over there besides their own. I spend a lot of time over there. I also have another buddy that lives 2 doors down from a person that has at a minimum of 20 cats and he has his own cat and they are never in his yard either but I do see them walking the road out front like they are going around his yard.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I hear ya on the setting lethal traps thing. I'd never be able to forgive myself if I killed someone's dog.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

"Thirty pointer said:


> .They are doing one of two things hunting or breeding .


That's what she said


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

My buddy Chang will take them off your hands.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> My buddy Chang will take them off your hands.


Only the old ones. Puppies and old cats.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> My buddy Chang will take them off your hands.


I like that!! Good old Chang by golly!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Get a good dog, mine they are chew toys.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Any sportsman who thinks killing domestic cats in any way shape or form is acceptable to the masses has been living under a rock. To animal rights cults any cat is a _companion animal_ (politically correct for PET) and if it came to a court case, I firmly believe that any judge would agree. Read SB 286 in that link. It's a slippery slope to impact what we do.
I'll add this: I have reason to believe that animal rights zealots lurk on sites like this LOOKING to cherry pick quotes of replies about what they think are cruel and inhumane behaviors. *They use our own words against us.* This post went south for sportsmen after the first entry. I have a tough time with "kissing the keister" of animal rights wackos as much as the next guy, but swatting the hive or poking the beast is COUNTER PRODUCTIVE. If you "_SSS"_ cats, the last "S" applies to a public forum like this one.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

DFJISH said:


> Any sportsman who thinks killing domestic cats in any way shape or form is acceptable to the masses has been living under a rock. To animal rights cults any cat is a _companion animal_ (politically correct for PET) and if it came to a court case, I firmly believe that any judge would agree. Read SB 286 in that link. It's a slippery slope to impact what we do.
> I'll add this: I have reason to believe that animal rights zealots lurk on sites like this LOOKING to cherry pick quotes of replies about what they think are cruel and inhumane behaviors. *They use our own words against us.* This post went south for sportsmen after the first entry. I have a tough time with "kissing the keister" of animal rights wackos as much as the next guy, but swatting the hive or poking the beast is COUNTER PRODUCTIVE. If you "_SSS"_ cats, the last "S" applies to a public forum like this one.


No, you and your ilk Dfjish have a history of puckering-up AND bending over as our present trapping Regs attest to!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

DFJISH said:


> Any sportsman who thinks killing domestic cats in any way shape or form is acceptable to the masses has been living under a rock. To animal rights cults any cat is a _companion animal_ (politically correct for PET) and if it came to a court case, I firmly believe that any judge would agree. Read SB 286 in that link. It's a slippery slope to impact what we do.
> I'll add this: I have reason to believe that animal rights zealots lurk on sites like this LOOKING to cherry pick quotes of replies about what they think are cruel and inhumane behaviors. *They use our own words against us.* This post went south for sportsmen after the first entry. I have a tough time with "kissing the keister" of animal rights wackos as much as the next guy, but swatting the hive or poking the beast is COUNTER PRODUCTIVE. If you "_SSS"_ cats, the last "S" applies to a public forum like this one.


Ya, I remember well DFJish how you and your crew never said a word about when folks posted photos and threads about their CR catches and it was clearly obvious they were performing illegal acts and using illegal CR's, even to the point they admitted it. Oh ya, you didn't worry about the anti's then did you? Heck no, not one frigin word from the bunch of you that have caused many MI trappers to become dishonest by using illegal CR equipment and methods but you puff-up about feral cats.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> My buddy Chang will take them off your hands.


My bil used to get road kill cats and use parts of them for fox sets ...said they worked better than anything else .


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Seldom said:


> Ya, I remember well DFJish how you and your crew never said a word about when folks posted photos and threads about their CR catches and it was clearly obvious they were performing illegal acts and using illegal CR's, even to the point they admitted it. Oh ya, you didn't worry about the anti's then did you? Heck no, not one frigin word from the bunch of you that have caused many MI trappers to become dishonest by using illegal CR equipment and methods but you puff-up about feral cats.


I see your point now seldom. After his last post and hearing you have history. Was in no way agreeing w logic above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Wallywarrior said:


> I see your point now seldom. After his last post and hearing you have history. Was in no way agreeing w logic above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely no problem with you at all Wally, we're good!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Thirty pointer said:


> My bil used to get road kill cats and use parts of them for fox sets ...said they worked better than anything else .


Yes, that's completely understandable. Commercial canine bait manufacturers sell bobcat-based canine bait and is a highly touted bait. There has always been some conjecture that instead of bobcat meat it could be " bob-the-cat" meat.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

So I get up and check my trap this morning and find 3 inches of new snow. Tracks all around the trap in the new snow. I think the clearance height was to low and kept the cat from entering, combined with inability to see the canned food I put in there.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Any value to the fur?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Any value to the fur?


Might be intersting to put a couple of hides in a shipment to nafa and see how they grade them.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Uuuuuuuuuggghhh! Since my last post I went out to blow out my driveway. That dang cat sprayed again!!!! Talked with both neighbors that I can identify their cats. All 3 were indoor all night. Bout to get out the night coyote gear. @;@;&!! Cats!!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd be so mad... You'll figure it out. No need to post about the final solution.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

And as I stated before, publicly, the comment might go much different than privetly!!!

Look at it this way: Pretect what is Your's! I'm not the guy that is going to let someone elses issue become my issue. I have three boats in my shop, ice gear, several ground blinds for customers, clients etc... and tons of other gear that I worked very hard to obtain. Gear that could be ruined because of a potential problem. There are many solutions. Just use the one that works well for you. I say if it doesn't have a collar on it, it is fair game!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Acts 11:7 said:


> So I get up and check my trap this morning and find 3 inches of new snow. Tracks all around the trap in the new snow. I think the clearance height was to low and kept the cat from entering, combined with inability to see the canned food I put in there.


yes in my experience with them its much easier to get them to commit to a big trap than one that appears confined.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> Might be intersting to put a couple of hides in a shipment to nafa and see how they grade them.


Might get top lot! Probably don't see a lot of them coming in


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Got one!!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wait... is that really a feral cat? Inside?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Wait... is that really a feral cat? Inside?


I could be wrong but it looks like old Bob to me!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

He's at the animal shelter now. If he plays nice they will fix him and adopt him out. I'm not holding my breath for that. He was nasty. I would be too if I was in that trap all night in 15* weather. I brought him into my mud room. He was shivering terrible. On a bright note, my porch hasn't been sprayed in 3 days.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Let me jump in here for a moment. I hate cats. I hate them. I hate them. I just plain hate them. Now here's my approach. 

First of all you must stop talking about them to the neighbors forever. Period. This is rule #1. Again, trust me. 

Second take the cat for a drive a few miles from your place, dispatch with a .22 and release in a manner such that the animal will not likely be found. Do not place in the garbage! Do not take subsequent cats to the same place. 

Step three - repeat steps 1 and 2 until problem subsides. 

Unfortunately the problem will never completely go away but you can control it. 

Everything you do must be kept quiet as you cannot ever let the neighbors find out. Sounds unpleasant and it truthfully is. I don't enjoy it. But it is what it is. 

Don't tell anyone. Ever. I don't even tell my wife when I'm doing this. She knows of course, but I never tell her what the cat looked like and where I took it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Got another one!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

First one didn't look "rugged" enough to be feral and appears to have thinner fur than I expected for an outdoor cat in winter. I'm obviously wrong though. He was trapped outside so obviously outdoor cat.

Dunno if you had already thought of this but bringing a caged animal in any part of the home without some kind of catch pan under it is probably a bad idea... they sometimes have a habit of tinkling and as you know that smell, even in the mud room, will haunt you forever.

2nd one looks more wild to me. 2 down 50 to go lol


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> First one didn't look "rugged" enough to be feral and appears to have thinner fur than I expected for an outdoor cat in winter. I'm obviously wrong though. He was trapped outside so obviously outdoor cat.
> 
> Dunno if you had already thought of this but bringing a caged animal in any part of the home without some kind of catch pan under it is probably a bad idea... they sometimes have a habit of tinkling and as you know that smell, even in the mud room, will haunt you forever.
> 
> 2nd one looks more wild to me. 2 down 50 to go lol


Boy you got that right .One of my renters ( no pets allowed ) kept a stray cat locked in the finished walk out basement of the rental .When they moved out the stench was so bad we had to remove all the carpet ,seal the walls and repaint .About $3,000 in damage .


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Both cats had thick coats and appeared well fed. The one in the house is on a rug. I hate rugs. They always block up the doors. But no he didn't spray. He did make a mess at the animal shelter though.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

If it weren't for women I don't think rugs would ever have been invented lol


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Acts 11:7 said:


> He's at the animal shelter now. If he plays nice they will fix him and adopt him out. I'm not holding my breath for that. He was nasty. I would be too if I was in that trap all night in 15* weather. I brought him into my mud room. He was shivering terrible. On a bright note, my porch hasn't been sprayed in 3 days.


The animal shelter in our county makes no attempts to fix or domesticate feral cats. They are euthanized


----------



## TransplantMichigander (Feb 8, 2017)

Seldom said:


> Well I don't! Our DNR literally asks for the killing of coyotes and **** almost year-round because of fawn predation(coyotes) but ooh-boy kill a feral cat that kills tons of small game due to their efficiency and inherent behavior but don't touch them or the anti's will get you! The guy in the video was just plain STUPID! Period! Lookout-Lookout, the old boogie-man (anti's) in the closet will get you/us. Use some commonsense for crying-out-loud and use SSS!


This should not be an issue - the quote, "animal control" in this state is laughable. The fact is if you call them to take care of the problem they will tell you to catch the animal and then to get them to deal with it you have to deliver it to them and pay a fee * $50 - 75 or more per animal for them to do their JOB. Every county has and most cities have an Animal Control department, yet getting them to do their job is nearly impossible. They really are a slot on the payroll but their rules tell you not to use their "services". This is not animal control, it's stupidity and animals IN control.


----------



## TransplantMichigander (Feb 8, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> The animal shelter in our county makes no attempts to fix or domesticate feral cats. They are euthanized


I'm surprised they do. Here they don't even take them. They tell you that is the job of animal control. There are companies that will trap them, but they don't say what ever happens after that and you pay their bill.


----------



## TransplantMichigander (Feb 8, 2017)

I was raised out west, and the hunting regs were different then; all hunters were encouraged to kill on sight skunks, coyotes and raccoon because they are known rabies vectors, skunks especially are mostly nocturnal and when seen in daylight this was considered aberrant behavior and possibly indicative of rabies infection. Since we vaccinate cats for rabies, and feral cats are not getting those vaccinations they too are a risk vector and should be treated likewise. Because Animal Control is so reluctant to do their job in removing nuisance animals there should be a legal dispensation for those who can demonstrate they are plagued by the presence of these wild animals, and eliminating them should be treated like any other invasive species or one that is possibly a carrier of rabies.

Unfortunately, too many times punitive legal measures get enacted that violate the rights of property owners and people who live in urban and suburban areas which criminalize the removal of these disease carriers whose presence threatens the health and well being of the livestock, pets and even people who own them, especially in view of the lack of response on the part of county government Animal Control departments when an individual reports a problem. On the phone these departments tell you they don't capture or remove these animals but will take them once you "apprehend" them, and then you must pay for them to do their job after turning them over to the "authorities".

I have several cats, opossums, groundhogs and the occasional raccoon that visit the space under my home at various times during the year. I have a dog and he goes ballistic every time one of these interlopers installs itself under my house, but his presence is no deterrent to these pests, they come and do damage under my home at will. I wish some of these animal activists had to pay the bills I've had to pay due to animal damage to the wiring of my central air system, the destruction of the vapor barrier under my home, and the insulation they have destroyed in the process of burrowing and doing what ever they do under the sub floor. You can imagine the utility costs I pay because the space beneath my home is continually de-insulated. This problem has cost me a small fortune in 5 years and it is never going to end because of the laws and sentiments of people who don't have to pay for the damage done. I wish they had to be awakened at all hours by the mating cats howling and fighting, and the barking and carrying on my dog does in response. These animal rights above the rights of people folks are a bunch of sentimental saps who use their political power to oppress the people in favor of animals that are nuisance pests and they have effectively tied your and my hands when it comes to resolving problems around our own homes.

This criminalization and obfuscation of people's actions to deal with issues on their property is denying the rights of those of us who can no longer enjoy peace and quiet in our own homes. It's absolute nonsense, and this kind of activist outcome is just what they want - and now they have achieved it, but it isn't enough for them. Now these same people who like to legislate via the courts are working to take your right to hunt away because that offends them. Meat offends them, you offend them, and they have powerful allies in politics in Lansing and other seats of government an this is the powerful using their political clout to oppress those who believe contrary to them.

It is wrong, it is un-American, and it exposes us and our pets and livestock to rabies and other diseases - where is the rational thought and common sense in any of this?


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, that cat looks pissed!!!! No pun intended


----------



## TransplantMichigander (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd like to see these folks try to pet and cuddle with one of those feral cats - then they would see the true nature of domestic cats turned wild. The kittens can be domesticated if caught young enough and if you can catch them. Once they are weaned around 8 weeks or so, they are just as wild as the parents. These are not your little purring kitty cats - they are mean, vicious predators that will do their best to inflict damage and then escape. Some of these cultists need an education in how the real world works. No common sense or reality connection to any of this hysteria.


----------



## TransplantMichigander (Feb 8, 2017)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Got one!!!!



It looks like it might be disgusted for being dumb enough to get caught. Be careful when you open it up.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Got another one!



Pussies Galore!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

I had no issues whatsoever with animal control. They took the cats no questions asked. No fee. My daughter gets up early every day and beats me to check the trap. It's turning into family fun now! I'm a week pee free!!!!


----------

